# ETC Congo Kid



## metti (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it is an April fools joke since it was posted to their site yesterday and since it has a kind of weird name but I really want it to be true. If it actually existed and cost less then the Congo Jr (as their site would have us believe) I would seriously consider getting one. Anyone from ETC listening?...Possible new product?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 2, 2011)

Actually, the Congo Kid was posted to the ETC site before April 1. I believe it is a legitimate product, but I've been known to make mistakes before.


----------



## metti (Apr 2, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> Actually, the Congo Kid was posted to the ETC site before April 1. I believe it is a legitimate product, but I've been known to make mistakes before.


 
Awesome! I'm used to a little bit more fanfare around ETC product launches but it also seemed pretty believable for an April fools joke. I wonder what pricing is going to look like.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder if this means an "Ion Kid" is in the works? Seems like _that_ would be a great product. Many users don't want to deal with external wings.


----------



## bosox242 (Apr 2, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I wonder if this means an "Ion Kid" is in the works? Seems like _that_ would be a great product. Many users don't want to deal with external wings.


 
I think the "ION Kid" is the Element, no? The Congo Kid looks to be about the size of the element.


----------



## tyler.martin (Apr 2, 2011)

interesting to see if the pricepoint for a kid is similar to a jr with a fader wiing


----------



## SteveB (Apr 2, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I
> 
> Many users don't want to deal with external wings]



Strange attitude to not like the flexibility. It's a HUGE benefit, IMO to be able to store away the wings and clear desk real estate for when I need to plop down a Hog or MA, while keeping my Ion up and running. This way I can focus the house rig before the show desk is patched and running. Then put a wing back for the next day for a kid show and 2 for the R&R crap the following weekend. The wings plug and play seamlessly. 

I also thought they'd be a big benefit to the rental shops as they can rent a desk plus a 20 fader wing one week, then same desk gets 2-40 fader wings for another gig, etc...


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 2, 2011)

SteveB said:


> Strange attitude to not like the flexibility. It's a HUGE benefit, IMO to be able to store away the wings and clear desk real estate for when I need to plop down a Hog or MA, while keeping my Ion up and running. This way I can focus the house rig before the show desk is patched and running. Then put a wing back for the next day for a kid show and 2 for the R&R crap the following weekend. The wings plug and play seamlessly.
> 
> I also thought they'd be a big benefit to the rental shops as they can rent a desk plus a 20 fader wing one week, then same desk gets 2-40 fader wings for another gig, etc...


 

But for a console that never moves, a fader wing is something that could pose a problem as its easier to walk away if its in a small package like that.


----------



## jmabray (Apr 3, 2011)

all the reason to join it to the desk in a more permanent fashion. That is an option you know....


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 3, 2011)

A comparison:


> Full-Size Congo & Congo Jr.
> 3072 Channels / 6144 Outputs
> 
> Congo Kid
> 256 Channels / 1024 Outputs




> Eos
> 10,000 Channels / 16,000 Outputs
> 
> Ion
> ...



Kid is effectively to Congo/Congo Jr. what Element is to Ion/Eos.

Re: detachable wings, while it is nice to be able to configure your workspace however you want, there are plenty of people who don't want to configure their workspaces. They want to show up and have as few distractions as is possible, and for some people (myself being one of them), the thought that I _can_ move things around, makes me more likely to spend my time thinking about _how_ I can move things around. Next thing I know I'm dragging another table up from the basement and rearranging furniture in the control room, seeking "the perfect workspace".

A lot of us here at CB are nerds -- when _can_, we _will_, but there are many users, especially at schools, churches, and small community theatres (essentially the target market for this console) that just dock their wings and never think twice about it.

But give me a moment to contradict myself; I leave our master playback wing docked because the other options for our particular workspace don't make an undocked wing very favorable (something I've learned only after moving it around a bunch), _but_ my left-handed cohort likes to be able to move the wing from one side of the main console to the other side to make it a little more ergonomic. I also like being able to undock the master playback wing and use it with a client laptop elsewhere in the theatre.

To my amazement though, I can't name a single other Congo user that users their master playback wing with a client PC -- I know, I've asked around.

Excluding myself and our left-handed programmer, there's not a single person who steps into our control room and cares about the wing being attached to the main console or not.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 3, 2011)

I have this strange feeling (that may have been helped along by certain hints or possibilities suggested to me by certain people) that an "ION Kid" is in the works. It may go in the end by a different name, but I think an "element with encoders" is something that will happen.


----------



## jglodeklights (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a hard time believing that an "ION Kid" would make sense within the ETC line up of consoles. Moving Light control within the Element has been well implemented, and if you price it out versus an ION, there honestly still isn't THAT much of a price gap between the two. It much more depends to what end the console will be used. Anything more and ETC would just be crowding their own line up way too much, even just to implement fixed faders. That isn't to say they wouldn't do it, though, ETC isn't necessarily known for always making the best decisions in regards to their control console line ups. Recently, though, they've made a lot of sense. Smartfade and Smartfade ML to target low end, lower tech venues/users with some flexibility (and recently upgrading the software to make them even more usable in venues that would have been targeted by the Element). Release the Congo and Congo Jr. for one market; the EOS and ION for another, and then release lighter consoles for budget and ease of use conscious end users. Hhmmm, where to put an ION Kid?


----------



## JWilsonLX (Apr 3, 2011)

The 4th addition to the EOS family - Electronic Theatre Controls
(Link from this thread)

Signs seem to point to a new member of the Eos/Ion/Element family, though something like an Ion Sr. seems more likely than an Ion Jr... Maybe we'll get both?


----------



## soundlight (Apr 3, 2011)

JWilsonLX said:


> The 4th addition to the EOS family - Electronic Theatre Controls
> (Link from this thread)
> 
> Signs seem to point to a new member of the Eos/Ion/Element family, though something like an Ion Sr. seems more likely than an Ion Jr... Maybe we'll get both?


 
From what I've heard, getting both is a very real possibility. "Well, the prototype looks like someone took a chainsaw to the EOS..." (that is a direct quote, but somewhat outdated - very beginning of product development so probably not what the final product will look like).


----------



## starksk (Apr 4, 2011)

I can confirm for y'all that the Congo Kid is in fact a real console roughly the same size as an Element. I have one on my desk right between Congo Sr. and Congo Jr. playing happily.

Stay tuned later this week for more details...


----------



## avkid (Apr 4, 2011)

starksk said:


> I have one on my desk right between Congo Sr. and Congo Jr. playing happily.


 Just make sure the Sr. doesn't tease the Kid too much.
Nobody wants a depressed controller.


----------



## skienblack (Apr 5, 2011)

starksk said:


> I can confirm for y'all that the Congo Kid is in fact a real console roughly the same size as an Element. I have one on my desk right between Congo Sr. and Congo Jr. playing happily.
> 
> Stay tuned later this week for more details...


 
Do all of the ETC technical support staff have all of the consoles at their finger tips? Sounds like it could make for a very fun work environment.


----------



## starksk (Apr 5, 2011)

skienblack said:


> Do all of the ETC technical support staff have all of the consoles at their finger tips? Sounds like it could make for a very fun work environment.


 
We have all of the current release consoles, at least one of each discontinued line of consoles (i.e.: Express, Expression, Obsession 1 & 2, Emphasis, etc...) set up for our use, and can pull any of the other models of consoles as needed. Similarly, with all of our released products, we tend to have at least one of everything (excluding custom items) at our disposal to best help customers. In addition to our center bench area where most of the gear lives, each product specialist tends to have their product at their desk for extended testing/ease of support.

It is a very fun work environment. I can truthfully say that I love my job!


----------



## KevBot (Apr 5, 2011)

starksk said:


> We have all of the current release consoles, at least one of each discontinued line of consoles (i.e.: Express, Expression, Obsession 1 & 2, Emphasis, etc...) set up for our use, and can pull any of the other models of consoles as needed. Similarly, with all of our released products, we tend to have at least one of everything (excluding custom items) at our disposal to best help customers. In addition to our center bench area where most of the gear lives, each product specialist tends to have their product at their desk for extended testing/ease of support.
> 
> It is a very fun work environment. I can truthfully say that I love my job!



Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## HansH (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's my desk.



(I know, I know. Extension cords! It's a work in progress).


----------



## starksk (Apr 5, 2011)

Perhaps this belongs in this thread, but since you asked [user]KevBot[/user], here is a picture of my desk including the Kid.




Note that the Kid does support 2 monitors, I just don't have any more room on my desk.


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 5, 2011)

starksk said:


> Perhaps this belongs in this thread, but since you asked KevBot, here is a picture of my desk including the Kid.
> View attachment 4767
> 
> 
> Note that the Kid does support 2 monitors, I just don't have any more room on my desk.


 
Just out of curiosity, what is blurred out in corner behind the Congo Kid and under the leftmost monitor? Top secret...?


----------



## starksk (Apr 5, 2011)

epimetheus said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is blurred out in corner behind the Congo Kid and under the leftmost monitor? Top secret...?


 
.....  .....


----------



## lightingguy1 (Apr 5, 2011)

One more why I would LOVE to work at ETC!


----------



## skienblack (Apr 6, 2011)

So what happens when I call in for support on my LMI pack discontinued 20+ years ago? I had to do this about a year ago and somehow they were able to walk me through repairing the control board with a scary amount of competency. I LOVE YOU ETC! You guys are truley the happyiest and nicest support stuff I could ever imagine having to call at 1AM on a Friday night.


----------



## jmabray (Apr 6, 2011)

Kirk -

Maybe you ought to post a picture of the middle desk - or two as it will probably take that to show it all. It's a wonderful testament to the service that you guys provide and how you are able to do it so effectively. For those of us that have been lucky enough to see the whole room in person, it really is a sight to behold.


----------



## JWilsonLX (Apr 6, 2011)

jmabray said:


> Kirk -
> 
> Maybe you ought to post a picture of the middle desk - or two as it will probably take that to show it all. It's a wonderful testament to the service that you guys provide and how you are able to do it so effectively. For those of us that have been lucky enough to see the whole room in person, it really is a sight to behold.


 
Seconded. Unless there's something on that desk you can't show us...?


----------



## HansH (Apr 6, 2011)

JWilsonLX said:


> Seconded. Unless there's something on that desk you can't show us...?


 
 ... Well, there is that one thing on starksk's desk...


----------



## starksk (Apr 6, 2011)

JWilsonLX said:


> Seconded. Unless there's something on that desk you can't show us...?



Since I happen to still be in the office...



... this is the current state of the Center Bench. Pardon the mess, we actively use it all day.


----------



## DavidNorth (Apr 7, 2011)

BTW, you are looking at well less than a quarter of the gear that is out, hot, and ready to support customers with. My favorites, which are Sensor, Sensor+, [Sensor to not be mentioned yet], Unison DR, Unison DRd, SmartPack, SmartSwitch, SmartBar, SmartModule, SmartModule2, SmartBar2, L86, Prodigy, and DAS aren't even visible. Oh yeah, there are scads more consoles on racks and countertops ready to go as well.

And yes, we do need to clean up a little. Can you get on that, Kirk?

David

ps - nice pic.....colorful


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 7, 2011)

DavidNorth said:


> [Sensor to not be mentioned yet]


 
I see. So you guys are just a bunch of teases...

On another note, looking for any licensed EE's?


----------



## chausman (Apr 7, 2011)

Just so I don't get in trouble for going off topic, does anyone know what the MSRP is on the Congo Kid? (I know I don't have money...)

And, HansH, starksk, and DavidNorth, you may want to look at this. And this. Possibly this too.

No, I'm not related to Middle Atlantic.


----------



## jmabray (Apr 7, 2011)

Some notes and info

Congo Kid consoles ship with a mouse and mouse pad included. An external keyboard is not shipped with
the console. On screen or soft key based keyboards are provided within the console. Any USB keyboard,
including language-specific keyboards, may be used with Congo Kid if a physical keyboard is desired.

Congo Kid does NOT support connection of additional fader wings or modules (Universal Fader Wings/Module, 
Congo jr Master Playback Wing). 

Congo Kid does NOT require the Y-Cable for video connections. Instead, it uses the onboard video 
connections and supports a maximum of TWO connected monitors – either 2 x DVI or 1 x DVI + 1 x sVGA. 

Two sVGA monitors cannot be connected to a Congo Kid console. 

It comes in two flavors. 256 Channels and 512 Channels. The 256 is upgradeable to 512 if you want to, but you cannot upgrade the 512 to anything more. 512 is the most that the console will allow.

The 256 is $ 6,750.00 list
The 512 is $ 7,425.00 list


----------



## Buffalobob (Apr 15, 2011)

jmabray said:


> Some notes and info
> 
> Congo Kid consoles ship with a mouse and mouse pad included. An external keyboard is not shipped with
> the console. On screen or soft key based keyboards are provided within the console. Any USB keyboard,
> ...


 
Does it come with a virtualizer or is it compatible with any?
Considering the Congo kid for a theater install...


----------



## starksk (Apr 15, 2011)

It does not come with a user configurable visualizer. There are some training projects installed onto the console that use Capture (http://www.capturesweden.com/) to help you learn the demo shows. These files are read only.

It is compatible with many visualizers as it can output EDMX, sACN, ArtNet, and IPX across a network.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 15, 2011)

Buffalobob said:


> ...Considering the Congo kid for a theater install...


As the Congo line is touted as "Ideal for multipurpose venues, live events, and hands-on playback environments.", wouldn't an Ion be more appropriate for a theatre install?


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 15, 2011)

Buffalobob said:


> Does it come with a virtualizer or is it compatible with any?
> Considering the Congo kid for a theater install...


 

+1 on what derek said and if money is an issue then go with the Element its rather nice for a small theater program.


----------



## Buffalobob (Apr 18, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> As the Congo line is touted as "Ideal for multipurpose venues, live events, and hands-on playback environments.", wouldn't an Ion be more appropriate for a theatre install?


 
Thanks for the responses... The "theater" will primarily be used as a comedy club but will also host some small musical acts. Control is needed for 4 moving head fixtures, 10 source fours and a handful of RGBWA LED fixtures. Of course other lights may be added in the future.
Most events will use preset scenes but some may require live control. 

Suggestions


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 18, 2011)

ETC Element (~$5000), Strand Basic Palette (~$4000), or Chamsys MagicQ PC with wing (~$2000).


----------



## doctrjohn (Apr 18, 2011)

I would absolutely consider a Kid or Jr for this application, but you might be just as happy with an Ion or Element, Jands Vista or Martin M1. I would suggest talking with your dealer of choice about arranging for a demo of anything you might be interested in and seeing what feels most comfortable to you. There are lots of very good console options out there right now and most of the top choices can be used just as easily for theatrical purposes as live event. I realize I am in the minority right now but I am a big Congo fan. I have used mine for legitimate theatre, dance, live/busked events, etc... It is the right console for me and the variety of shows I work on at this point, but it may not be for you. The only way you will know for sure is to spend time behind as many desks as you possibly can before you make your choice.

Best,
John


----------

